# Poo Poo situation



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca didn't go yesterday.....very unusual and she was very clingy and as far as I can see not today either. she's on NI and the odd chicken wing. should I be worried....even though I am always worried. And she does seem fine in herself today
Thankyou


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I would be a little concerned, as constipation can be caused by too high a proportion of bone. Have you seen her straining to go and whining or anything like that? I've been told that lactulose is good to give for constipation, but if she doesn't go today then personally I'd advise taking her to the vet. Hope it all starts to move soon x


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Helen. No she's not straining but was very lethargic yesterday. I'll take her in the morning if there's no movement today so to speak. Oh if it's not one thing.....the vet did give me some fibre pellets for her food maybe leave off those? what do you think?
Thankyou


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Have you just changed to NI??


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I have heard a little grated cheese on their food can help with constipation, though haven't tried it myself. Hope she is back to normal soon.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm no expert, but I would have thought that fibre pellets would be intended to help to keep things moving. You could get some lactulase from the chemist - NI recommended that to me when Dylan was a little constipated when he was very young. Constipation would generally come on gradually, so if she hasn't been straining at all before this and her poos haven't been extra hard, it may not be constipation. So there is always the remote possibility of a blockage to be aware of. Sorry don't want to scare you, but better a worried owner than a sick dog. And I'd advise not giving any bones or chicken wings for the time being and encourage her to drink as much as possible. Let us know how she goes.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Definately agree with Helen, get her to a vet if she is still like it tomorrow. Izzy gets constipated but she strains. It's Izzy that grated cheese helps. xx


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. Her poos are harder after the NI diet which she's been on one month, but apparently hard poos are good for anal glands but cheese it is then. She loooves cheese too.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd encourage exercise as well as this should help to get the bowel working... especially if she did nt do much yesterday... hope things start moving x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Debi, any progress on the poo front yesterday?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Poo Poo update needed Debi


----------

